# Amazing video



## Frédéric P (Oct 21, 2009)

I love it !!!

http://uoltecnologia.blog.uol.com.br/ar ... 10-17.html


----------



## mf (Oct 21, 2009)

What a cacophony! I usually take the normal stairs, but that would be an effective way to make me avoid them.


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2009)

how nice!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 21, 2009)

Fun video, not sure about "amazing!"


----------



## mf (Oct 21, 2009)

So their goal was to condition individuals to prefer those stairs, by making them look and sound like a piano. I'm pretty sure this will prove completely counterproductive.
First time it was of course the novelty. 
Second time, people will use them probably for fun.
Third time, out of curiosity, to try a few new moves.
Fourth time people will likely begin to feel slightly annoyed.
And I doubt there will be a fifth time, for they will surely realize the cacophony I was talking about. 
The sixth day the percent of people using those stairs will drop dramatically. 
In ten days no one will use them except first timers. Which will clearly beat the initial purpose.
They will take off that silly device in about two weeks.
Many people will still avoid those stairs for months.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 22, 2009)

Absolutely love this!
It's so cool to see people interact with art like little kids. To me, this is what makes the real human.
Showing emotions in the workaday life is so essential.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 22, 2009)

errm, mf, it makes the impression on me, that this is only a temporary installation. 
and mf, smile from time to time, helps a lot


----------



## Niah (Oct 22, 2009)

what's wrong with you peeps?  

Ned had already posted this like last week http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13892

you can watch it in HQ


----------



## Stevie (Oct 23, 2009)

errr well, didn't read VI for some days and missed Ned's link


----------



## Thonex (Oct 23, 2009)

Love the idea. 

It's just great to see people sidetracked from the mundaneness of taking stairs and experiance something musical.

Cheers,

AK

PS. Thanks to Ned also for posting this in the other thread.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool. I lived next to that subway station in Stockholm for four years.


----------



## mf (Oct 23, 2009)

"It's so cool to see people interact with art"

"It's just great to see people [...] experiance something musical."

I agree. But this is hardly the case. I mean, unless you call what they were doing there: music, or art.
Art requires a preoccupation for content and form, also for transmitting them in an aesthetically effective way. In what those people were doing, there is no trace of intention to communicate a meaningful content in a coherent expressive form.
Fooling around with sounds is not music and it can't be art. That is noise at its worst - something that goes by the name of cacophony.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 23, 2009)

No, you got me wrong. Not what they are doing is art, but the installation itself
and what it does with the people. The intention behind it, that's art. 
I worked at the centre of media and art for a while and we had tons of those installations where people can interact with them. There were also a lot of audio installations. The ideas behind it were really amazing and sometimes so simple
that you would never think about it.


----------



## mf (Oct 23, 2009)

Interesting!
Say I place in a mall a helium balloon with the mark "Punch me!" and people pass by and punch iòQ   ´‘ÔQ   ´‘ÕQ   ´‘ÖQ   ´‘×Q   ´‘ØQ   ´‘ÙQ   ´‘ÚQ   ´‘ÛQ   ´‘ÜQ   ´‘ÝQ   ´‘ÞQ   ´‘ßQ   ´‘àQ   ´‘áQ   ´‘âQ   ´‘ãQ   ´‘äQ   ´‘åQ   ´‘æQ   ´‘çQ   ´‘èQ   ´‘éQ   ´‘êQ   ´‘ëQ   ´‘ìQ   ´‘íQ   ´‘îQ   ´‘ïQ   ´‘ðQ   ´‘ñQ   ´‘òQ   ´‘óQ   ´‘ôQ   ´‘õQ   ´‘öQ   ´‘÷Q   ´‘øQ   ´‘ùQ   ´‘úQ   ´‘ûQ   ´‘üQ   ´‘ýQ   ´‘þQ   ´‘ÿQ   ´’ Q   ´’


----------



## Stevie (Oct 24, 2009)

mf @ Sat Oct 24 said:


> To our concrete case:
> What is that makes the intention behind the piano-stairs idea - artful?
> And what is that prevents the intention behind the balloon-punching idea from being artful?



The intention makes it artful. There's always an idea behind art. 
The punching ball idea is just something you made up for the sake of it
or try to give it a sense afterwards. So it's completely different. 
That's why I can say: to me, that isn't art.

Art becomes art, if it has a personal value/meanning for you. This video creates a personal value for me. 

After all art is arguable, that's for sure.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 24, 2009)

You're completely right. I didn't read your post at all.
I'm pretty much like choco, if a post exceeds 4-5 lines I skip it.
But it's delightful to see how much power you put in writing those lines.

Cheers,

Stevie


P.S. I guess it's needless to mention that I didn't read your last one as well.


----------



## mf (Oct 24, 2009)

Ah, so you don't care. Why didn't you said so? Now I understand. Thanks for clarifying it for me.


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 24, 2009)

I saw it as a demonstration in psychology i.e. they made the stairs attractive and fun so people were drawn to them. But it didn't strike me as art in the historic sense of the word (though you could say the painted stairs had some _properties_ found in art.) Certainly not high art that will be compared to Michaelangelo. Probably not to even be compared to Andy Warhol but certainly a fun and creative exercise.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 24, 2009)

No, I just find it cumbersome to convince people. That's not my job.
It's my personal opinion and I'm not here to preach and to debate on principles.
If you don't think it's art, fine. I'm pretty certain life goes on


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 24, 2009)

1917:


----------



## Stevie (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, is that the first prototype of the clone army helmet? A historic moment. *lights a candle*


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 24, 2009)

A hint:


----------



## Stevie (Oct 24, 2009)

Man that riddle is hard. I think I skip that one.


----------



## mf (Oct 24, 2009)

Maybe they should place tiny xylophones in public urinals so everybody can play music when pissing. And then make a video on THAT.
Everything man makes or does, it's art. A fart, is art, provided it's done publicly. With intention. And with an idea in mind. Whatever that might be.


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 24, 2009)

Life can be fun. That's all those stairs were. So simple.

I doubt it ruined anyone's day. I, for one, enjoyed watching it and forwarding to fellow creative types. They enjoyed it as well. 

The stairs have that childlike quality we could all take a moment to revisit once in awhile.


----------



## mf (Oct 24, 2009)

Which one would you choose? -


----------

